# Ryobi 16" scroll saw



## sneggysteve (5 May 2014)

My wife fancies getting into scroll sawing (she's taken over 1 bedroom for sewing and my shed for this "Shabby Chic" lark, so now she'll want some room in my garage / workshop I expect). Anyway, she's seen a Ryobi 16" on e bay within travelling distance. Anyone got any experinces of this, and is it worth a go as a starter machine?


----------



## scrimper (5 May 2014)

Sorry I don't want to upset you but personally I would not buy that machine for scroll sawing. it looks to me like a badged copy of a machine that has been sold under a multitude of brand names including one that Wickes used to sell at around £35, I know because my friend bought one and gave it to me! It is ok for a bit of general woodworking for cutting curved work like a small bandsaw but for serious fretwork I would say it was not a good buy! 

Problem is people often buy something cheap to start with; which is understandable as they are not sure if they will get on with fretwork or have a penchant for it but a poor machine will give a bad experience and put the user off for good.

I am not suggesting you buy a top of the range saw but some really decent saws do come up on ebay that go for low prices, for example the other week a top spec Diamond saw that would have cost over £700 new went for a silly £57 the other week, an absolute bargain for the buyer!

I would recommend that if you find something you like do ask on here first because most of us have experience of the various makes of saw.

Again sorry to be negative but I hope my comments help a little. 

John


----------



## sneggysteve (6 May 2014)

Thanks John

Exactly the information I wanted not knowing a thing about scroll saws.
I will keep eye out for something better and keep her indoors out of my workshop for a while anyway.

Steve


----------

